# MilQuotes: The Military Quotes app for iOS



## Mike Bobbitt (21 Nov 2011)

Folks,

I'm happy to announce that we have our first (but not last) iPhone* app! MilQuotes taps directly into the Army.ca quote database, allowing you view a random quote, search, report or even submit your own for approval. You can see MilQuotes in the iTunes App Store here:

View in iTunes

The app is $0.99**, but I will be firing out some promo codes this week so keep an eye on my twitter account.  There are plans for additional apps as well - one is just in the final stages of development and should be out later this month.

As always, your feedback and comments are welcome. If you are having troubles with MilQuotes, please post here. If you have questions/suggestions/comments on other Army.ca related apps***, please PM me.

Also available:

MilHist
MilTerms
Battle Procedure


Cheers
Mike

* ...or iPad or iTouch
** Army.ca nets about $0.27 per sale, so we won't be getting rich off this thing.
*** Yes, I'm looking into an AO app, but at the moment it doesn't exist nor does it have any substantial effort or planning behind it.


----------



## vonGarvin (21 Nov 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> As always, your feedback and comments are welcome.
> 
> *** Yes, I'm looking into an AO app, but at the moment it doesn't exist nor does it have any substantial effort or planning behind it.[/size]



Android?
You know, for the Picards out here 








(Or is that what AO is?)


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (21 Nov 2011)

AO is Afghan Ops (the game).

No plans on Android in the near term... it was tricky enough getting an iOS development environment set up!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (21 Nov 2011)

I wish I knew what you were talking about half the time.........


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (21 Nov 2011)

So do I Bruce...


----------



## Pusser (22 Nov 2011)

If you search the App Store for "MilQuotes," it comes up with nothing.  You need to space it (i.e. "Mil Quotes").  It also requires iOS 4.3, which I don't have on my iPhone.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (22 Nov 2011)

Agreed. It's easiest found searching for 'Military Quotes'. The intent is that this will be the intuitive search phase used for most folks trying to find an app like this. MilQuotes is the short name which displays better under the phone icon.

I'm guessing you have an older model (iPhone 3/3G?) that can't be upgraded to 4.3? There was a conscious decision to try to make it as 'backwards compatible' as possible, but 4.3 has automated memory management which makes life a lot easier when writing the code.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Dec 2011)

V2.2 was released by the iTunes Store last night with some bug fixes for anyone who already has the app.


----------

